# The effects of pressurized CO2



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

So here we go.
These are pics from my 150 gallon tank with four 9-9.5 inch Pygos is it.
And a lot of plants + pressurized CO2 system (Sera).
The photos have been taken on consecutive days (20th Nov and 21th Nov '06).
You can easily see the lush growth by checking the newest leaf of Echinodorus argentinensis on the left hand side.

And those who are familiar with Echinodorus family can see that this is a quite new setup. Still lots of emerged grown leaves.

View attachment 127197

20th Nov

View attachment 127198

21th Nov

Harry


----------



## Linford (Oct 26, 2006)

Wow, this aquarium is one of the nicest and most clean looking tanks I have truley seen within this site. Your plants and fish look amazing, well done! How did you get your water to be so perfect and clear with real plants?

Also what pressurized CO2 did you use, sorry dont know much about this type of tecnology, is it a filter, powerhead etc... whatever your doing keep it up, the tank and fish look excellent!









Well done!


----------



## joesteel (Sep 21, 2006)

Great looking pygos and plants.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Beautiful setup Harry!


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

nice looking set up harry. can't wait for the pics a couple weeks from now once those swords take root and start with their submerged growth.

Lindford- Pressurized CO2 is basically injecting pure CO2 gas into the tank so the plants can feed off of it. Carbon is the building block of life and unless provided a source of it plants will never reach their full potential. In high light enviroments it is pretty much required to allow the plants to properly take up nutrients so that algae cannot.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

The tank looks gorgeous, Harry!

Thanks for sharing, and keep us updated, the tank will be growing out of control now --hehee
Hey, what happened to your 5' long Hygro stricta?









Again, looking good!


----------



## ruger345 (Jul 8, 2006)

Nice looking tank and fish.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## Linford (Oct 26, 2006)

Ah ok, I understand now BlackSunshine. Thanks. To quickly say again, your tank is brilliant, a true aquascape piece of art. Well done!









By the way, what filtration do you use for that tank?


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

Looking good should really fill in nice.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

super sweet tank, thanks for posting the pics

dark FrOsT


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Thanks for sharing, and keep us updated, the tank will be growing out of control now --hehee
> Hey, what happened to your 5' long Hygro stricta?


Yes DiPpY,

The plants are really growing fast now. I will update.
But yes the Hygro's, I did quite a new setup. The Hygros were also replaced by a slightly differerent looking ones. The older ones had already lost almost all of the submerged leaves from the main stalks.
What is left from the old setup, is the Giant Vals and Lotus Water Lilies.

Thanks,

Harry


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

Thats a nice tank you have there.


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

Very nice, those reds look so comfortable in that tank.








What more of an ideal breeding environment that your setup?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Ya, Harry,
I notice that the Hygro stricta needs so much light to keep the bottom leaves from falling off..
I have 3wpg, and mine did the same thing..

At any rate, the new scape is looking fabulous


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Ya, Harry,
> I notice that the Hygro stricta needs so much light to keep the bottom leaves from falling off..
> I have 3wpg, and mine did the same thing..


DiPpY,

Thanks for info.
Yes and I also believe that once it reaches the surface and start growing emerged, it will even more easily loose submerged leaves. Then again new branches are formed on the stalk.

Just trying now how does the added CO2 impact on this.
Seriously, it seems now I should have never even tried to grow plants in a Pygo tank without CO2 fert.

Harry


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

> DiPpY,
> 
> Thanks for info.
> Yes and I also believe that once it reaches the surface and start growing emerged, it will even more easily loose submerged leaves. Then again new branches are formed on the stalk.
> ...


The plant 'seems' to just prefer being grown emerged.. I got rid of mine completely, after trying everything I could think of, without seeing the results I was looking for.. 
It really is a beautiful plant.. Nice contrast in leaf shape in my tank especially.. I really wanted to use it in my scape, but it didn't work out.
I thought it would work even if the bottom leaves fell off in my scape, because I hid the first half of the plant with midground plants. But it didn't want to grow fast, even with CO2 enrichment, and got swallowed up week after week by the faster growin plants all around it.


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

Well that being the case, I think I replace those Hygros with some other plants.

It really doesn't look very cool with all the submerged leaves off and only the stalk left.
But yes it is very beautiful emerged grown with those dark round leaves, like a small tree.

Harry


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

...There has to be some way to get it going good.. I'll try and do some reading on the plant..
I'll get back to ya if I find anything else that might help, so maybe hold on to it for a bit


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> ...There has to be some way to get it going good.. I'll try and do some reading on the plant..
> I'll get back to ya if I find anything else that might help, so maybe hold on to it for a bit


Right on, thanks DiPpY









Harry


----------

